# Tai Chi



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Does anyone have any kind of experience with Tai Chi, and if it really works? The whole part I am interested in is about balancing my energies and improve my chakra level.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hi..m sorry but i dont know anything abot TAI CHI..energies..what u have?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Just anxiety and sometimes even if I didn't do anything tired


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Raulz0r said:


> Just anxiety and sometimes even if I didn't do anything tired


oh!! i didnt knew what that word meant..thanks a new word i know now


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Raulz0r said:


> Does anyone have any kind of experience with Tai Chi, and if it really works? The whole part I am interested in is about balancing my energies and improve my chakra level.


Hello!

Since Chinese and Hindi spiritual traditions are very related, I recommend this yoga site: http://www.eclecticenergies.com/chakras/

Also check out this thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/is-your-root-chakra-opened-107321/

Good luck balancing your chakras and killing your ego!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

killing your ego? that sounds painful!


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi there, I do Yoga as well as Tai Chi once a week. It is quite stress relieving but perhaps the beginning might be a bit confusing when you're trying to coordinate both hands and legs in the movements of Tai Chi. But just stick at doing it and try to just concentrate on yourself and calming yourself down instead of looking at others and worrying that you're not doing it right (I was so self-conscious during the first few lessons!). 

In the classes that I attend, we normally start off with a combination of Tai Chi exercises to "activate" the life energy and boost the immune system. As a Biologist, I am somewhat skeptical of those benefits but I suppose when one does Tai Chi on a regular basis, it does help to reduce stress levels which could indirectly help by not putting as much stress on the immune system too. After those exercises, we then start going into the Tai Chi 'long form' exercise which is the continuous movement from posture to posture.

Go in with an open mind and remind yourself that for that moment in time when you are doing Tai Chi, you are 'allowed' to just relax and let your worries just flow away, and you'll probably find that it'll be quite enjoyable.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I used to do Tai Chi every week, before I ran out of money and couldn't afford classes anymore.
It was quite fun and I felt better afterwards for sure. I don't know if I got any spiritual benefits, but I suppose you'd have to do it more often than I did.


----------

